# Random quill stems, drop bars and brake levers free to good homes



## Amanda P (19 Feb 2009)

Here's a list of what's left:

Stems:
Kalloy front-loading stem, ~125mm forward extension. Polished alloy; lettering a little worn.





Steel MTB stem in red oxide primer, ~110mm forward extension. No pinch bolts but any bolts of about M5 would do. Has hole to act as stop for front canti brake cable. Finish in your choice of enamel or powder coat!




Black steel MTB stem. ~75mm forward extension.




Black steel Marin MTB stem, ~110mm forward extension. Has cable stop and pulley for front canti brake cable. Finish absolutely knackered, but functional! From my 80s Marin Palisades Trail.




Brake levers:

Shimano Exage aero. Black rubber hoods. Rather marked, and one bit of grey plastic trim is cracked – doesn’t affect action and is almost invisible in use. Quick release button.






Bars:


80s generic Maes pattern, no name. 37cm overall.




Let me know where to send 'em, I'll send 'em, and then you can send me the postage cost plus any extra you care to include.

The clutter in the background of the photos may give you a clue as to why I'm wanting rid of these!


----------



## Amanda P (19 Feb 2009)

Oh, yes, and I've also got an alloy shim for fitting one-inch quill stems in 1 1/8" steerers. Brand new, never used. Same terms as above.


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Feb 2009)

the kaloy and the 3m stem from the first 2 pics, whats the clamp size? im interested in both please.


----------



## chris667 (19 Feb 2009)

PM about the ITM bars for you!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (20 Feb 2009)

Can I have the 39cm bars and the first pair of brake levers please? PM winging its way to you.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Feb 2009)

Tharg, the Kalloy and 3M stems are both 25mm, to take drop bars. However, the 3M stem is spoken for, I'm afraid. PM me if you'd like the Kalloy.

Everyone else, I'll now edit my original post to show what is and what isn't still available.


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Feb 2009)

i wanted 26mm clamp, thanks anyway.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Feb 2009)

It's a front loader, and I'm pretty sure the difference between 25 and 26 isn't critical for this type of stem. Wanna try it, Tharg?


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Feb 2009)

think ill give it a miss, really want something shorter and im not in a hurry so will just wait until something more suitable comes along. maybe someone else will need it more than me.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Hemipode (27 Feb 2009)

Are the '80s generic Maes pattern, no name. 37cm overall' still available please ?


----------



## Amanda P (27 Feb 2009)

They are. 

PM me with your name and address if you'd like 'em.


----------



## Hemipode (27 Feb 2009)

Cheers Phil. PM sent.


----------



## jack the lad (27 Feb 2009)

If the Kalloy 125 mm stem is still available could you bring it with you on Sunday? My fixie frame is a little too short for my liking and this might do the trick with an extra inch over the longest stem I've got avalable.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Feb 2009)

Cheers Uncle Phil, everything arrived this week. I'll get your book in the post tomorrow, with any luck.


----------



## Amanda P (28 Feb 2009)

Jack, I'll bring it. If I remember.

Hemipode, thanks, it'll be on its way on Monday.

RT, thanks also, I'll look forward to the book and the CD.

Original post edited to show what's still available.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (28 Feb 2009)

Oh yes, and the CD ... good job I haven't posted it yet.


----------



## Amanda P (2 Mar 2009)

...at least, I _tried_ to edit it, but for some reason I can't. Probably me having a senior moment.

Anyway, the Kalloy stem is gone, as is the last set of handlebars, leaving only steel MTB type stems and the single set of Shimano non-STI brake levers with the cracked trim.


----------



## Landslide (2 Mar 2009)

Please can I have the brake levers? And can anyone tell me why that particular model _always _ends up with cracked trim?


----------



## Amanda P (2 Mar 2009)

You can. PM me and let me know where and to whom I should send them.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Mar 2009)

are brake levers and a random set of road bars that'll fit in a quill stem still available or am i too late?

cheers


----------



## Amanda P (20 Mar 2009)

Oops - should really have updated the thread. 

Sorry - no drop bars or brake levers for them left. Still a few nasty stems, though.

I may be posting with some flat bars and fittings thereunto shortly.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Mar 2009)

no worries, 

short quill stem about 80mm between bar and steerer might be nice

i might be best making a post in 'wanted' with all the parts i'm after hehe


----------

